# Anyone know where kobe has been lately?



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Weve heard about fox,fisher and shaq all summer.Where the hell has kobe been?Maybe he went to italy.No articles about him or anything.

Why do fox,fisher and especially shaq go around popping up all these shows and radio stations and kobe is mia the whole summer?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kobe has been at Shaq's house, which means they are now best friends and they will dominate next season....


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe has been at Shaq's house, which means they are now best friends and they will dominate next season....


:laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe has been at Shaq's house, which means they are now best friends and they will dominate next season....


What have they been doing at Shaq's house?

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe has been at Shaq's house, which means they are now best friends and they will dominate next season....


lmao!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> What have they been doing at Shaq's house?
> ...












Making up, of course.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe has been at Shaq's house, which means they are now best friends and they will dominate next season....



Yup.....Kobe was at Shaq's place, hanging out and chillin...
talking about how much they will do just that " DOMINATE "


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:



Nice to know you're laughing..............for once


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know you're laughing..............for once


:laugh: 

Whoa, that's twice! :grinning:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> What have they been doing at Shaq's house?
> ...



Why don't you read the PAPERS or ARTICLES and tell me


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I missed the story in the papers, they together in the Jacuzzi chatting it up about old times in the locker room?

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I missed the story in the papers, they together in the Jacuzzi chatting it up about old times in the locker room?
> 
> -Petey


KC pretty much summed the story up. Bryant and O'Neal are now suddenly best friends because Bryant came to O'Neal's house which somehow makes the Lakers a better team and makes "Shaq and Kobe" a more heartwarming and lovable duo. Awww...shucks, guys...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I missed the story in the papers, they together in the Jacuzzi chatting it up about old times in the locker room?
> 
> -Petey



Now....Do you see where reading papers get you to.....
ALL BS....just like your comment here. Keep reading and UMMMMMMM...... You're soo Funny!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Now....Do you see where reading papers get you to.....
> ALL BS....just like your comment here. Keep reading and UMMMMMMM...... You're soo Funny!!!


Ah, I am from the east coast, so I don't read too much about the Lakers, but you saying some papers out in LA carried stories about the 2 in the jacuzzi chatting it up about old times in the locker room?

They might be getting too close, what happens if there is a lover's arguement?

-Petey


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> KC pretty much summed the story up. Bryant and O'Neal are now suddenly best friends because Bryant came to O'Neal's house which somehow makes the Lakers a better team and makes "Shaq and Kobe" a more heartwarming and lovable duo. Awww...shucks, guys...



Suddenly best friends? Who said it makes the Lakers a better team? Heartwarming, loveable? Honestly? And why don't you stop picking on D.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The scary thing is that Shaq and Kobe don't even have to be friends for the Lakers to dominate, as they proved in 2001. Hell they don't even have to be healthy. I bet you that if Shaq had a badly injured toe in need of surgery and Kobe lost 20 pounds due to sickness the Lakers could probably still breeze by the playoffs going something like 15-4.

Poor fans of other teams. Don't worry, Kobe and Shaq will break up one day.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That is a bit of a stretch. The Kings missed passing the Lakers by inches. If Pollard or Vlade or Webber had landed on his foot, near his toes, he would have been cut open and in the back for some time...

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

He was trying to be funny. O'Neal DOES have a messed up toe, and Bryant DID get sick, and they DID go 15-4. Clever...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, and if the Kings had their all-star SF and the refs weren't wearing Lakers jersey's, things may have been different. Round and round we go....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Stay on topic guys. I will not let this turn into yet another "conspiracy" thread. It has already seen a few personal insult. Frankly I am not even sure if there is purpose for this thread. beautifulkobe did you get your answer ? if so, may be we can close this baby ?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yes, please close it.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I agree. This is only gonna go downhill. Beautifulkobe got her answer.


----------

